# help!!! and advise on prices and pets



## Hazel53 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone, I have a few questions so hopefully I will get all the answers we need, First of all can anyone please confirm to us if you need to have a permit or visa to buy a property and settle in Cyprus. Next we want to take our two small dogs they are tinies so will not take up much room ! I have read other messages about taking your dogs but I notice no one has actually quoted what they had to pay, could I be really nosey and ask what people have paid to ship their dogs out ? One other thing is our furniture, we are not sure whether to take ours or at least some of it, would anyone again mind telling us what the cost of shipping your stuff out costs. I know you can get quotes on line from different companies but there is so much info needed that it seems a drawn out procedure when we will not actually be going till the New year. We are over in October to make a final decision on a property, we are going to the East of the island as that is the area we have got to love overt he 20 years of visiting the island. Thanks everyone for reading this and sorry to appear nosey on costs !!!!!!!!! Hazel 53!!!


----------



## deb49 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Hazel,
We had a company come to the house to see how much we are taking over to cyprus. we're taking two largish sofas, a double bedstead and mattress, dining table and 4 chairs, a huge patio set, a console table, a large coffee table, 2 large mirrors and about 12 largish boxes of stuff. We have been quoted £2000, which includes them export wrapping large items, exporting them and putting it through customs, taking it to our apartment and unloading it into the appropriate rooms. We have also had a quote for £1650, which didn't include packing, customs and unloading.
Hope this helps, Deb


----------



## Hazel53 (Apr 29, 2009)

deb49 said:


> Hi Hazel,
> We had a company come to the house to see how much we are taking over to cyprus. we're taking two largish sofas, a double bedstead and mattress, dining table and 4 chairs, a huge patio set, a console table, a large coffee table, 2 large mirrors and about 12 largish boxes of stuff. We have been quoted £2000, which includes them export wrapping large items, exporting them and putting it through customs, taking it to our apartment and unloading it into the appropriate rooms. We have also had a quote for £1650, which didn't include packing, customs and unloading.
> Hope this helps, Deb


Thanks Deb that was excellent help, I have looked at Pickfords and Abels so far but not gone through the quote system on the internet . When are you going perhaps you could let me have the name of the ones you use if you have been happy with the service. Well if you are going soon good luck if already there hope it all went well. speak soon Hazel x


----------



## leigh1980 (May 17, 2009)

Hazel53 said:


> Hi Everyone, I have a few questions so hopefully I will get all the answers we need, First of all can anyone please confirm to us if you need to have a permit or visa to buy a property and settle in Cyprus. Next we want to take our two small dogs they are tinies so will not take up much room ! I have read other messages about taking your dogs but I notice no one has actually quoted what they had to pay, could I be really nosey and ask what people have paid to ship their dogs out ? One other thing is our furniture, we are not sure whether to take ours or at least some of it, would anyone again mind telling us what the cost of shipping your stuff out costs. I know you can get quotes on line from different companies but there is so much info needed that it seems a drawn out procedure when we will not actually be going till the New year. We are over in October to make a final decision on a property, we are going to the East of the island as that is the area we have got to love overt he 20 years of visiting the island. Thanks everyone for reading this and sorry to appear nosey on costs !!!!!!!!! Hazel 53!!!


hi hazel we bought two staffies overb it costs 770 with thomsonfly 65 for the cages each and 120 for the two passports
hope that helps


----------



## Adzwarbz (May 22, 2009)

Hazel53 said:


> Hi Everyone, I have a few questions so hopefully I will get all the answers we need, First of all can anyone please confirm to us if you need to have a permit or visa to buy a property and settle in Cyprus. Next we want to take our two small dogs they are tinies so will not take up much room ! I have read other messages about taking your dogs but I notice no one has actually quoted what they had to pay, could I be really nosey and ask what people have paid to ship their dogs out ? One other thing is our furniture, we are not sure whether to take ours or at least some of it, would anyone again mind telling us what the cost of shipping your stuff out costs. I know you can get quotes on line from different companies but there is so much info needed that it seems a drawn out procedure when we will not actually be going till the New year. We are over in October to make a final decision on a property, we are going to the East of the island as that is the area we have got to love overt he 20 years of visiting the island. Thanks everyone for reading this and sorry to appear nosey on costs !!!!!!!!! Hazel 53!!!


Hey, Im moving over next week from Malta and taking my pug dave with me. Check a couple of the airlines you can fly with eventually you may be put through to animal cargo services where they can price up with certain airlines, conditions, embargo's etc. I realised I could only fly with lufthansa as there is an embargo on certain breeds due to how they would react at higher altitude, this is worth checking as if someone overlooks this you are ******ed. They should be able to order any cages etc for you. Its costing me 450 inc kennels, handling fees, cage etc. You must inform the local district vet upon arrival. Ask for terms etc for animals travel in Cyprus from the person you deal with when you booked as im sure you want a smooth relocation for your dogs.

I hope this helps abit...Good Luck!!


----------



## deb49 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hazel53 said:


> Thanks Deb that was excellent help, I have looked at Pickfords and Abels so far but not gone through the quote system on the internet . When are you going perhaps you could let me have the name of the ones you use if you have been happy with the service. Well if you are going soon good luck if already there hope it all went well. speak soon Hazel x


Hi Hazel,
We complete on our house in the UK on 21st august, the container company will pick up on 20th and hopefully there is a sailing on 24th and it then takes 16 days.. We are planning to be in cyprus for when it arrives.
Where abouts are you planning to live? we are moving to Oroklini.


----------



## BMC (Aug 4, 2009)

I would be aware of these moving companies. I was quoted 1100 pounds to move my cat over by one company and they told me there were no direct flights from airport (Glasgow) and wanted to take her from Edinburgh via Frankfurt.

I phoned the airlines direct and got a quote of 305 pounds, and she will be travelling on the same flight as us. Not sure what service they provide apart from check them in and clear them through customs for you.

I could see the benefit on long haul flights with changeovers where they can look after them between flights but not for a short trip.

On a side note I just wanted to say hello to everyone have been reading this forum for a while but have just signed up, me and my partner are booked up to move out to Paphos in January so I'm sure you will be hearing more from us on here.

Brian


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

morning , Brian welcome to forum. you seem to be getting sorted , Time will fly by soon be Jan
all the best with your plans, We moved over from sunny fife last oct .
love it .
Tricia


----------



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

Hazel53 said:


> Hi Everyone, I have a few questions so hopefully I will get all the answers we need, First of all can anyone please confirm to us if you need to have a permit or visa to buy a property and settle in Cyprus. Next we want to take our two small dogs they are tinies so will not take up much room ! I have read other messages about taking your dogs but I notice no one has actually quoted what they had to pay, could I be really nosey and ask what people have paid to ship their dogs out ? One other thing is our furniture, we are not sure whether to take ours or at least some of it, would anyone again mind telling us what the cost of shipping your stuff out costs. I know you can get quotes on line from different companies but there is so much info needed that it seems a drawn out procedure when we will not actually be going till the New year. We are over in October to make a final decision on a property, we are going to the East of the island as that is the area we have got to love overt he 20 years of visiting the island. Thanks everyone for reading this and sorry to appear nosey on costs !!!!!!!!! Hazel 53!!!


Try Jet Set Pets for your pet transport. You can get a quote over the internet. We paid them £1136 for 4 french bulldogs, from Newcastle with Thomsons. They flew out on the same flight as us, and the price included crates. They were very helpful, nothing was too much trouble. Hop that helps.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

alan&sue said:


> Try Jet Set Pets for your pet transport. You can get a quote over the internet. We paid them £1136 for 4 french bulldogs, from Newcastle with Thomsons. They flew out on the same flight as us, and the price included crates. They were very helpful, nothing was too much trouble. Hop that helps.


Hi, 

I am bringing out my 2 lively Springer Spaniels when I can sell my property. I am hoping to do it all myself, get the crates from a local pet shop, who sells airport approved ones, book the dogs on the same flight as me and take them to the cargo depo before I check myself in. They have already got their passports and had all the relevant jabs and blood tests. I found Jets 4 Pets rather expensive. I hope this helps you. 
Geraldine


----------



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am bringing out my 2 lively Springer Spaniels when I can sell my property. I am hoping to do it all myself, get the crates from a local pet shop, who sells airport approved ones, book the dogs on the same flight as me and take them to the cargo depo before I check myself in. They have already got their passports and had all the relevant jabs and blood tests. I found Jets 4 Pets rather expensive. I hope this helps you.
> Geraldine


It depends on what you call expensive, I don't think you mentioned a price. We were very happy with the service we got, and so were our dogs.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

alan&sue said:


> It depends on what you call expensive, I don't think you mentioned a price. We were very happy with the service we got, and so were our dogs.


There is a bit of confusion I think. Jet set pets and Jets 4 pets are not the same people.

Veronica


----------



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

Veronica said:


> There is a bit of confusion I think. Jet set pets and Jets 4 pets are not the same people.
> 
> Veronica


Sorry about that, I didn't read the writing!!!!!:focus:


----------



## BMC (Aug 4, 2009)

yummymummy150 said:


> morning , Brian welcome to forum. you seem to be getting sorted , Time will fly by soon be Jan
> all the best with your plans, We moved over from sunny fife last oct .
> love it .
> Tricia


Thanks for the welcome. Glad you are enjoying it. Can't wait to be in the same boat.


----------

